# Just adopted a 4-y.o. pair



## 7isheaven (Dec 2, 2009)

What a day! I just adopted a pair of 4-y.o. tiels from a lady who could no longer care for them. Unfortunately they haven't been handled much and they freak out when anyone enters their space, :blink: but I'm glad to take them as all my birds are well socialized and that is my initial goal with these two. The male seems to be a sweet social singer. The female is the dominant one in the relationship so i hear, or a bit of a bossy oppressor....
I'll need some help on taming these newbies. Aside of my 10-y.o. gray 'nonchalants', I've always gotten my tiels young so I never had to break old habits!! YIKES!!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new pair! I would give them time to get used to your presense. After quarantine will they be near your other 'tiels? I believe that it helps when they can see other birds interacting with you. Treat them as you did your other birds. It will be slow progress. Talk to them, give them treats leading up to hand feeding them, use a perch to get them to step up at first then use a treat to lead them onto your finger. It may be helpful to clip their wings so that they can't fly away from you. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## 7isheaven (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the input! 
It's the morning after... I clipped the female's wings with gloves on. She quit biting and sat up on my hand...then I realized she wasn't mean. So I took my gloves off, she sat on my finger and never bit me once. After fifteen minutes, I'm able to cuddle her head against my face and scratch her behind the head like I've known her all my life. She's so affectionate...I love her!! Changing her name to Raindrop. 
...Next, the male. I took Raindrop on my hand and let him see me handle and talk to his girlfriend...he showed great interest so I opened the cage door so he could walk out on his own. Without hesitation, he just stepped up on my hand right beside her. NO PROBLEMS! He doesn't mind being handled at all. I couldn't believe this was so easy! The lady told me they would bite horribly--but they haven't had human handling in a couple of years, so of course they will think the human hand is "The Enemy". Well, they're back in their regular big cage now. Not been bit yet.  Gotta think of a new name for him now. Wondering how they'll react with the other birds.. I suspect fine. What a great day!!!

-7isHeaven


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats such good news! They obviously dont feel threatened by you or your hands at all, which is great! Maybe the woman you got them off had no idea how to handle birds and got herself bitten on one too many occasions.. because from what you've said they seem to be fine with you!


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow... that certainly seemed easy compared to what I would have thought! Great work!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

That was quick! It was harder for me to tame my hand fed tiel haha!


----------



## 7isheaven (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks all of you, I'm soooo happy with my new babies I can't leave them alone! Poor Gypsy never gets a nap in with me taking her out every ten minutes... Bandit likes to sit on my shoulder and pull my hair out of the barrette... (Yes we changed their names to Gypsy and Bandit--I'm notorious for namechanging btw) ...Bandit just started singing for the first time while we were cooking dinner tonight, he sounds SO CUTE!!! And Gypsy hasn't been oppressive to Bandit at all like *peckpeck* "Shut up! Stop your singing!" ...they're just very peaceful.
Whenever I find my camera I will post some pics  Guess I need to change my TC name to "9isDivine"  lol....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pair and good luck with the training!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## 7isheaven (Dec 2, 2009)

cheekyboy- you are so right. The lady apparently didnt interact with them at all for 2 years and its as simple as that. And cockatiels are pretty laid back creatures. I think I have the best birds ever, but I'm probably slightly biased on that...


----------

